# Investing in Relationships



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I do believe safety is about a well-educated & well-trained community, who has people that are kind/civil with each other. Most people trying to solo a SHTF scenario would just get picked off, myself included.

I had a 45-minute online meeting with a guy online through a platform called Lunchclub, which after two months of it I wouldn't recommend as it is like awkward professional speed dating. This guy was giving me the sort of cult creep red flag vibes honestly. The being "open and vulnerable" tactic, I believe to try to find weak spots in the armor he could hook into. Kept asking about personal stuff that is none of his business. On top of a general answer for everything, even things I was never asking for a solution to.

One question that got me bristled up, was "So how do you reach out to people and make friends?" I told him that I don't. 

First of all, I have a temperament and personal hangups from what I like to call "life's unfortunate events" that drive a lot of people away. I can't blame them, I'm not exactly a ball of joy to be around, and after the things I have seen, I don't have the most optimistic perspective of people and the way they treat others. I work the best I can on myself so I am not a burden to others, however, there are some things you can't just weld back together on a person to make them fit for the general public. People like me the best, and I feel most comfortable, when I have a job to do, I get paid, and then we part ways. I have a wife and two dogs and after a lifetime of having to figure out how to live without much positive social interaction, I don't need much. I really prefer my interactions brief, with a purpose, clean and simple.

Not telling anyone here, something they probably don't already know or feel about themselves. So I am curious, so are any of you socially inclined, community-oriented? If so how do you choose who to invest time into, and has it been reliable/accurate?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. I’m not a social creature, either. My wife prefers I don’t go here not stores with her because my patience with people diminishes dramatically within seconds of crossing the threshold. 
My best friend lives next door. He is more reclusive than I am. He is also a vet, which means we share training and that’ll come in handy during sporty times.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Learned long time ago to avoid interaction with most people. Sure will go have a beer now and then at the local bar but it's when and if "I" want. Just to gossip with the neighbors. Other then the family that's all I need.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I have very few close friends. Those who are I trust with my life. Everyone else is merely an 'acquaintance'.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I have very few close friends. Those who are I trust with my life. Everyone else is merely an 'acquaintance'.


This right here.

I have 3 friends, all who have been friends for 25-40 years, that I tell them anything you want or need, is yours. I am fiercely independent, try to be sociable to a point, but if I quarantined, someone would have to remind me, as most days I wouldn't realize it.

As for the acquaintances, easy come easy go.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I do believe safety is about a well-educated & well-trained community, who has people that are kind/civil with each other. Most people trying to solo a SHTF scenario would just get picked off, myself included.
> 
> I had a 45-minute online meeting with a guy online through a platform called Lunchclub, which after two months of it I wouldn't recommend as it is like awkward professional speed dating. This guy was giving me the sort of cult creep red flag vibes honestly. The being "open and vulnerable" tactic, I believe to try to find weak spots in the armor he could hook into. Kept asking about personal stuff that is none of his business. On top of a general answer for everything, even things I was never asking for a solution to.
> 
> ...


I hear ya @SAR 1L

Most times I am the "life of the party" guy, and being in business for the better part of 35 years a certain amount of salesmanship is required regardless of my Title.

Having said that, after I make my living, I'm pretty happy not to have too many social interactions. I've got my good friends who we talk often but I can count on 2 hands the number of people (outside family) that we have hosted repeatedly at Slippy Lodge.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

SAR-1L said:


> ..So I am curious, so are any of you socially inclined, community-oriented? If so how do you choose who to invest time into, and has it been reliable/accurate?


I've always been a Lone Wolf and rarely socialise..
But in a post-Apoc SHTF world I'd certainly shack up with people who know about the things I don't, such as guns, vehicles, hunting, first-aid, women etc-

'Survivors 1975' clip-





*"Be courteous to all, but intimate with few; and let those be well-tried before you give them your confidence" -George Washington 
"Associate yourself with men of good quality, for 'tis better to be alone than in bad company"- George Washington
"Bad company corrupts good character" (Bible:1 Corinthians 15:33)
"If you hang around with losers you become a loser"- Donald Trump 
"He who walks with the wise grows wise, but a companion of fools suffers harm" (Bible: Proverbs 13:20)*


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

@SAR-1L I feel like I am the female version of you! I don't really like people because of experiences, don't easily trust people, and have learned not to confide in others (even basic information about myself). People are really judgmental, and will use anything you say against you, however innocuous it is. So, I have no close friends. Lately I've been questioning it and thinking about how I can meet people who are similarly-minded as me. I became a member of my local rod and gun club. That is a good place to find pro-2nd Amendment people and strict constitutionalists. I haven't made any friends there yet (still waiting for my "key" card to come in the mail), but I knew I was in the right place the minute I went inside (no one was muzzled; it was a choice).

I can tell that you are an honest man because the guy's questions made you uncomfortable and you prefer short interactions. All honest people feel that they must tell the truth at all times, and it does lead to their downfall. I used to be this way, very gullible. Then I had a frenemy at work who was a great conniver/schemer and would ask me seemingly friendly questions just in order to see what I would say so that she could gossip about it. She was a great manipulator. I really learned a lot from my experiences with her. These are the low-bellied snake-people that you have to watch out for, and it seems like you found one. The only way to speak to them is to reflect back what they say to you but in a non-obvious way. "Oh really? That's interesting..." or turn the question on them - "Tell me, how do _YOU_ make friends?" Don't give an opinion because they'll twist it when they gossip to others. A sure sign of a snake is someone who makes statements that you find yourself asking, "Was that a put-down or a compliment?" They are masters of this.

So, don't look for friendship at work. It will backfire. You're wise to simply stick to the duties at hand on your job, especially nowadays. Totally innocuous comments that you have made to someone at work could be reported to HR and get you in trouble. There are now posters all over workplaces about how to "report" someone for this or that behavior. I worked at a school that had a "bias reporting" (any opinion you have that someone else didn't like).

Rod & Gun Club is the only way right now, if you're looking for something better than a bar.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

OK, I see a trend here.  Yep I am antisocial and honestly, have no close friends. Sure I have friends but no one close. Before the virus, I would mainly socialize at church but haven't been since March and won't go again until vaccinated. My wife spends 4 days/nights away each week caring for very elderly family members, so I'm alone most of the time when not at work. I'm at peace with myself and have plenty to do on the homestead, especially caring for 9 dogs, 2 cats & 4 horses. I rarely drink & never to excess, which is probably a good thing.

When younger, my wife was a social butterfly so we went out lots. Went out so much I had 2 tuxedos. But as she has aged, she has become more like me and prefers no one around and likes staying home. It is hard on her taking care of her mom & aunt and when really down, she asks me to remind her that one day hopefully we will have the time just to relax and enjoy a morning on the back porch, drinking hot tea & enjoying the view. Just the two of us.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have found few people worth me investing my time in, and even fewer I would trust. I have acquaintances and associates but no true friends outside of my wife and the only trust I had was in her and my brother.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes there's a theme  so I'm for the most part not antisocial but rather I have no patience for incompetence and stupidity.... Good friend of mine lives about 20 mins away from me. We met at the academy years ago and even though our work paths have diverged a bit we keep in close touch and know we can count on each other.

With that said, I will not go looking for new "relationships". If something comes up and happens - so be it, but I will not be going out of my way to find it 

Yes - one can't make it on their own, but getting the right person is not a matter of going out and looking for them.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting. Like Slippy, during my career, and I guess even now, I’m very outgoing. I was in consulting and a certain amount of sales at a global level. Entertainment, smoozing, socializing, etc. I was very good at it and liked it. 

The reality is that I have, outsides of my wife, 4 close friends. Friends that would die for me and visa versa . Around that I have a good number of really good friends that I enjoy their company on occasion. Around that I have a large group of acquaintances that I like and keep in touch with every so often. 

With that said, now that I’m retired, I have less and less tolerance of people, Especially people whom I find to be idiots. I like my close friends and that’s about it. Jeez.. typing this I realized I’ve become somewhat antisocial. LOL. Screw it....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I've got a 150,000 Facebook friends does that count?


Oh wait.... I don't have Facebook.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I've got a 150,000 Facebook friends does that count?
> 
> Oh wait.... I don't have Facebook.


What's Facebook?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I've got a 150,000 Facebook friends does that count?
> 
> Oh wait.... I don't have Facebook.


Yeah, but you love little duckies, safe places, and rainbows. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Yeah, but you love little duckies, safe places, and rainbows. :tango_face_grin:


And unicorns that fart.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> And unicorns that fart.


I love ya Hawg. How the hell are ya?


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Isolated for me and the misses, years in war zones keep me isolated I like it when the wife goes instead. Only drive in town once every 2 weeks to 2 months for supplies on building and subsidies on food.
Figure lone survivor won't work either, but I know to wait a few months after or longer since the SHTF before looking for others, that way to let the weak die off and the idiots to shoot it out. Will be lots of rage to let out when system fails especially in the younger folks, let them wear themselves out and see who survives from that bunch.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Weldman said:


> Isolated for me and the misses, years in war zones keep me isolated I like it when the wife goes instead. Only drive in town once every 2 weeks to 2 months for supplies on building and subsidies on food.
> Figure lone survivor won't work either, but I know to wait a few months after or longer since the SHTF before looking for others, that way to let the weak die off and the idiots to shoot it out. Will be lots of rage to let out when system fails especially in the younger folks, let them wear themselves out and see who survives from that bunch.


 The way the younger generation behaves these days is concerning. Just complete reckless/dangerous levels of bonkers for lack of better summary. Beyond just lack of concern for those around them, almost a Game of Thrones next level if you don't look like, talk like, smell like me and my friends, then you are the enemy type of mindset. So incredibly toxic and even warped level of lack of empathy or respect for the value of human life in general. Super dark shit.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I am the opposite of many of you evidently, but due to where I live and working 6 days a week, I get little time for socializing (even less when kids' hockey season starts). I have several friends through past jobs and fantasy football, 3 hunting buddies come up every pheasant opener. I have told them if the fubar is flyin they can bring their families here. we have enough rooms. 

My brother is the loner... no wife/girlfriend, no friends (other than mine) a true introvert when it comes to other people. the nerd with the money. but he and I are exactly alike odly enough. just that nobody but he and I and my wife know it due to his social awkwardness.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Consider this tricky hypothetical scenario-
Suppose a new member joins our survival group who really knows his stuff and at first sight seems to be a very valuable asset, BUT is rude, arrogant and a pain in the ass, and gets on everybody's nerves with his negative vibes and causes a drop in group morale, should we put up with him or give him his marching orders?
The 'Survivors 1975' episode 'New Arrivals' explored the theme when an arrogant young agricultural college graduate called Mark joins a group and his rudeness causes group morale to plummet.
Group leader Greg tackles him about it in this clip, he doesn't actually kick him out but he gets the message he's not wanted, and voluntarily leaves later, probably to find another group he can bully-


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Eyeball said:


> Consider this tricky hypothetical scenario-
> Suppose a new member joins our survival group who really knows his stuff and at first sight seems to be a very valuable asset, BUT is rude, arrogant and a pain in the ass, and gets on everybody's nerves with his negative vibes and causes a drop in group morale, should we put up with him or give him his marching orders?
> The 'Survivors 1975' episode 'New Arrivals' explored the theme when an arrogant young agricultural college graduate called Mark joins a group and his rudeness causes group morale to plummet.
> Group leader Greg tackles him about it in this clip, he doesn't actually kick him out but he gets the message he's not wanted, and voluntarily leaves later, probably to find another group he can bully-


Problems with society, watching too much TV/movies, relating too much of life and how life should be with TV/movies and believing what they see on TV/movies as real. Turned my TV off 18 years ago.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Weldman said:


> Problems with society, watching too much TV/movies, relating too much of life and how life should be with TV/movies and believing what they see on TV/movies as real. Turned my TV off 18 years ago.


Personal opinion I think many people don't realize that "Youtube/Social Media Influencers" are portraying a personality, not a real person. So people try acting like their favorite influencer and do a lot of the same extreme behavior designed for attention-getting.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

SAR-1L said:


> Personal opinion I think many people don't realize that "Youtube/Social Media Influencers" are portraying a personality, not a real person. So people try acting like their favorite influencer and do a lot of the same extreme behavior designed for attention-getting.


My apologies I forgot about them too, technology is passing me up at 40 yrs old. Yes you are right, we need some more taking the Tide Pod challenges or whatever social darwinism award they can win. what's newest one now tokkit challenge or some social media platform?
So connected in social media yet so disconnected in society, what a oxymoron for world has come. If SHTF they won't know how to invest in any relationship status for survival, might be typing in -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / ... --- / - .... . -.-- / ..-. . . .-.. / .-.. .. -.- . / - .... . -.-- / .- .-. . / - . -..- - .. -. --. / . .- -.-. .... / --- - .... . .-. / ... - .. .-.. .-..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Weldman said:


> My apologies I forgot about them too, technology is passing me up at 40 yrs old. Yes you are right, we need some more taking the Tide Pod challenges or whatever social darwinism award they can win. what's newest one now tokkit challenge or some social media platform?
> So connected in social media yet so disconnected in society, what a oxymoron for world has come. If SHTF they won't know how to invest in any relationship status for survival, might be typing in -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / ... --- / - .... . -.-- / ..-. . . .-.. / .-.. .. -.- . / - .... . -.-- / .- .-. . / - . -..- - .. -. --. / . .- -.-. .... / --- - .... . .-. / ... - .. .-.. .-..


.-- . .-.. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- / .--- ..- ... - / .-. . -- .. -. -.. . -.. / -- . / .. / -. . . -.. / - --- / -... ..- -.-- / .- / -.. . -.-. --- -.. . .-. .-.-.- / .-.. . .- .-. -. .. -. --. / -.-. --- -.. . / .-- .- ... / ... --- -- . - .... .. -. --. / .. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- - / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / - --- .-.-.-


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Weldman said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies I forgot about them too, technology is passing me up at 40 yrs old. Yes you are right, we need some more taking the Tide Pod challenges or whatever social darwinism award they can win. what's newest one now tokkit challenge or some social media platform?
> ...


Please forgive my ignorance, but what is the deal with the cryptograpics?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

When one understands the difference between friends and acquaintances, he/she becomes able to balance the interaction at a level they are comfortable with. True friends are hard to find and keep with life changes. Acquaintances are a dime a dozen and never have your best interests as a priority.

Seems most of us here, are getting it right.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I love ya Hawg. How the hell are ya?


Been doing OK dodging the china bug and killing deer. 72 lbs of my own ground bambi with beef suet put up in the ice box yesterday. How's my good friend in Texas holding up?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what is the deal with the cryptograpics?


Morse code.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Weldman said:


> Problems with society, watching too much TV/movies, relating too much of life and how life should be with TV/movies and believing what they see on TV/movies as real. Turned my TV off 18 years ago.


THIS! Too many people think that what they see on the TV is life. It is not. It is not even a good facsimile of it. Anyone who is relying on that to prep, is going to be woefully unprepared.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Been doing OK dodging the china bug and killing deer. 72 lbs of my own ground bambi with beef suet put up in the ice box yesterday. How's my good friend in Texas holding up?


Doing well enough I suppose, thanks. Finally got some cooler weather here. I was tired of the heat. Looking to get past this year. 2020 has been a f---ed up crazy ass bad year for me.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have accepted that I am a misanthrope. I can count on one hand the people I Know are worth my regard, and in whom I trust. Doesn't say much for 63 years of human interaction.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> ...I get little time for socializing (even less when kids' hockey season starts)...


 @ND_ponyexpress_

Son2 played Youth Hockey for 11 years (Mite through Midget) and 2 years USA Juniors (East Coast Juniors)

DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT go back and add up all the money and time you spent each season. It will piss you off!!!:vs_whistle:

Thankfully, USA Juniors was paid for by the team that selected him so no cost to Son2 or me, but dang hockey was expensive! Especially when the kid got strong enough to start breaking sticks with slapshots! (Midget age if memory serves)


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am a grumpy, anti social old bastard and I am perfectly fine with that. If you never depend on anyone else then you will never be disappointed.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I have accepted that I am a misanthrope. I can count on one hand the people I Know are worth my regard, and in whom I trust. Doesn't say much for 63 years of human interaction.


I can do the same, even after a sawmill accident....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Most people don't like me. And I don't really give a damn.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Most people don't like me. And I don't really give a damn.


I think it might be those shorts you wear in your videos sometimes... :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I think it might be those shorts you wear in your videos sometimes... :vs_lol:


I ain't doin' videos to make a fashion statement.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I am the opposite of many of you evidently, but due to where I live and working 6 days a week, I get little time for socializing (even less when kids' hockey season starts). I have several friends through past jobs and fantasy football, 3 hunting buddies come up every pheasant opener. I have told them if the fubar is flyin they can bring their families here. we have enough rooms.
> 
> My brother is the loner... no wife/girlfriend, no friends (other than mine) a true introvert when it comes to other people. the nerd with the money. but he and I are exactly alike odly enough. just that nobody but he and I and my wife know it due to his social awkwardness.





Slippy said:


> @ND_ponyexpress_
> 
> Son2 played Youth Hockey for 11 years (Mite through Midget) and 2 years USA Juniors (East Coast Juniors)
> 
> ...


Can't speak for hockey, but when two sons qualify in the invite only select soccer league at the highest level in Texas. Those 11 months and every weekend games making up a season get expensive. Did I mention our team was based in Dallas Texas and I drove an hour and 45 minutes each way for practice twice a week from northeast Texas?

2 Sons and 5 years apart... I lived soccer as my hobby for 15 years and never really cared for the game. I did learn to understand and respect that soccer players are some of the most elite athletes in the world.

Who knows how much money... gas, time, restaurants, hotels, fees, gear? I spent tens of thousands of dollars, likely not too far south of a 100 grand.

Did I mention I hate soccer? I haven't watched a game since the last one my youngest son played in.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Did I mention I hate soccer? I haven't watched a game since the last one my youngest son played in.


Does it remind you of all the daily morning PT runs, seeing them run back and forth the field the entire game? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I ain't doin' videos to make a fashion statement.


True Dat, Big Sexy!!

:vs_lol:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Slippy said:


> @ND_ponyexpress_
> 
> Son2 played Youth Hockey for 11 years (Mite through Midget) and 2 years USA Juniors (East Coast Juniors)
> 
> ...


have 2 in hockey now.. a mite and a peewee


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Can't speak for hockey, but when two sons qualify in the invite only select soccer league at the highest level in Texas. Those 11 months and every weekend games making up a season get expensive. Did I mention our team was based in Dallas Texas and I drove an hour and 45 minutes each way for practice twice a week from northeast Texas?
> 
> 2 Sons and 5 years apart... I lived soccer as my hobby for 15 years and never really cared for the game. I did learn to understand and respect that soccer players are some of the most elite athletes in the world.
> 
> ...


yea hockey is like that... but also have to buy new equipment every 1-2 years... $200 skates (plus weekly sharpening) $120 sticks yearly (cut to size), helmets, tape, chest protectors, neck guards, breezers, elbow pads, shin guards, practice socks, game socks, mouth guards, practice jerseys, camps,... wish I had got them into swimming..... speedo and gogles


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> have 2 in hockey now.. a mite and a peewee


Slippy's Rules of Youth Hockey/Sports;

Kid Will Pack and Carry Their Own Equipment Bag
Kid Ties His Own Skates, No Matter How Young. Lace Assist Tool OK
If Kid Forgets a Necessary Piece of Equipment, Parent Will NOT buy you a replacement at the rink. You will sit out the game and fill water bottles.
Kid will wake up on their own for early morning games/practices.

Oh and if Kid bangs pucks into drywall in garage causing holes, kid will learn to patch drywall!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> yea hockey is like that... but also have to buy new equipment every 1-2 years... $200 skates (plus weekly sharpening) $120 sticks yearly (cut to size), helmets, tape, chest protectors, neck guards, breezers, elbow pads, shin guards, practice socks, game socks, mouth guards, practice jerseys, camps,... wish I had got them into swimming..... speedo and gogles


Did I mention my youngest is a girl and she did competion cheerleading all over the darn State. Started when she was 6 all the way to high school where she dropped out and just did high school cheerleading. You ever been to a 2 day cheerleading competition? Man it's pretty awesome for the first 4 or 5 teams... then it just gets loud, annoying, repetitive, and leaves you with a feeling of "I gotta get out of here". She competed in major stadiums at colleges, the Cowboys AT&T stadium and convention centers.

I learned to take my lap top and sit at the highest row in the stadium and be productive.

Drama? Oh my Good Lord, I left my good wife down below to play in that batshit crazy game.

I refer to them now as the bow head days, as it was a usual part of the custom designed uniforms.

Thank goodness cheer season was only 4 or 5 months long and not competing every weekend.

Trace turned our ok, she is finishing up her masters at SFA in Nacogdoches (may God bless Mrs Slippy) after earning her bachelors at University of North Texas in Denton. She has majored in social work in behavorial studies. She wants to impact the world and work with those at risk. She knows her Dad is known and is a Watchman. I keep telling her I am the one of a class that is at risk.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

inceptor said:


> .-- . .-.. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- / .--- ..- ... - / .-. . -- .. -. -.. . -.. / -- . / .. / -. . . -.. / - --- / -... ..- -.-- / .- / -.. . -.-. --- -.. . .-. .-.-.- / .-.. . .- .-. -. .. -. --. / -.-. --- -.. . / .-- .- ... / ... --- -- . - .... .. -. --. / .. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- - / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / - --- .-.-.-


Looks like a Klingon menu, yummy..
Well you just reminded me I need to buy a decoder. Learning code was something I never got around to..

https://morsecode.world/international/translator.html


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Weldman said:


> Problems with society, watching too much TV/movies, relating too much of life and how life should be with TV/movies and believing what they see on TV/movies as real. Turned my TV off 18 years ago.


Haha yes, the problem with TV (especially soaps) is that people think they're supposed to be like the shit-for-brains characters they see on screen..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Eyeball said:


> Haha yes, the problem with TV (especially soaps) is that people think they're supposed to be like the shit-for-brains characters they see on screen..


That's precisely why I hate TV. They are geared to a 3 year old mind. And guess what's happening to the adults watching.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

inceptor said:


> That's precisely why I hate TV. They are geared to a 3 year old mind. And guess what's happening to the adults watching.


Yeah and even some survival shows are just plain BAD BAD BAD like Grylls 'Born Survivor' shows.
I used to like them at first but got fed up of the way he ran around like a blue-arsed fly, constantly looking round as if he was being chased by imaginary enemies, and I kept yelling at the screen "Slow down fer chrissake and get out a map and take time to carefully plan your route!"
I know it was just pure entertainment but it sent out the wrong message to hikers and survivalists, especially kids.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> inceptor said:
> 
> 
> > .-- . .-.. .-.. / -.-- --- ..- / .--- ..- ... - / .-. . -- .. -. -.. . -.. / -- . / .. / -. . . -.. / - --- / -... ..- -.-- / .- / -.. . -.-. --- -.. . .-. .-.-.- / .-.. . .- .-. -. .. -. --. / -.-. --- -.. . / .-- .- ... / ... --- -- . - .... .. -. --. / .. / -. . ...- . .-. / --. --- - / .- .-. --- ..- -. -.. / - --- .-.-.-
> ...


I thought that is was Morse code, or a new kind of Braille. Here let me try.

""†‡"★†¢¢€¥^°{{^π÷={^¥|€|}:;!›„«»$#³. 1åæäßū4û6úô


----------



## Kiallak (Nov 29, 2020)

Just the title of this post spoke to me. I am not a vet and have not been through really heavy trauma. But I do have 1 friend that I trust and can stand to be around for more than an hour, am generally anti social, like others have said I do my best socially when I have a job to do and it is strictly business. I guess this is my introduction post to these forums. Hello. I came here to learn from like and not so like minded people at an arms length.


----------



## Lavarda (Jun 10, 2020)

Everyone should pay attention to the tinder gold review, it's something amazing. Everything is so cool and understandable, nothing more. I will have to recommend this dating site to my neighbor from the lower floor, otherwise at night I hear her lonely footsteps around the apartment and I feel sad for her.


----------

